# أشياء مضحكة و غريبة جدا



## مسيحية مصرية (18 أغسطس 2010)

:sami73:هااااى الموضوع ده لذيذ أوى نضحك شوية اتمنى يعجبكم كلكم:sami73:


في عام 1972 منع رجل من دخول السينما فى  البرازيل والسبب ان الاخ حاط فى خصره ثعبان حى من نوع البوا والسبب الاغرب  ان السلطات منعته لان الحية تعتبر قاصرا .

يوجد في مدينة كليفلاند بو لا ية أوهايو الأمريكيه قانون يمنع صيد الفئران بدون إذن أورخصة صيد رسمية
 
من افظع انواع التعذيب التى كانت تستخدم فى ايطاليا والمانيا انهم كانوا  يرغمون الخصم على شرب كمية كبيرة من زيت الخروع تصل لربع جالون .

في عام1705 وصل قرد على متن زورق صغير الى شاطيءوست هارتبول بانجلترا..  فقضت محكمة عسكرية باعدامه شنقاً ، بتهمة التجسس لحساب فرنسا .
 
ملك ايطاليا فيكتور ايمانويل الثاني اهدى صديقاً له في إحدى المناسبات أحد أضافر قدمه، داخل إطار من الذهب، ومرصعاً بالماس .

يوجد في نيوزيلنده قانون يُلزم أصحابالكلاب باصطحابها في نزهة مرة واحدة على الأقل كل 24 ساعة .
 
تضع أنثى الأخطبوط 60 ألف بيضة.. ثم تلزم مخبأها ولا تغادره حتى تموت جوعاً

يروى أن ديكاً باض بيضة سنة 1474م في مدينة بال السويسرية،وصارت البيضة  حديث الناس، وُنظرت مسألة الديك وبيضته أمام المحكمة..التي اصدرت حكمها  باءعدام الديك حرقاً,لأنه جاء بعمل مناف للطبيعة،ومضاد لها..وطبعاً أُحرقت  البيضة ,


----------



## احمد مسلم (18 أغسطس 2010)

*




*


----------



## مارتينا فوفو (18 أغسطس 2010)

هههههههههههههههههههههه كلهم احلي من بعض


----------



## MIKEL MIK (19 أغسطس 2010)

مسيحية مصرية قال:


> يروى أن ديكاً باض بيضة سنة 1474م في مدينة بال السويسرية،وصارت البيضة  حديث الناس، وُنظرت مسألة الديك وبيضته أمام المحكمة..التي اصدرت حكمها  باءعدام الديك حرقاً,لأنه جاء بعمل مناف للطبيعة،ومضاد لها..وطبعاً أُحرقت  البيضة ,




*ضحكوني قوي كلهم
بس دي ضحكتني اكتر
لانها غريبه جدااا
شكرا ليكي مسيحيه​*


----------



## نونوس14 (19 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههههه*
*حلوووووووووووووين*
*ميرسى ع الموضوع الحلو ده*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (19 أغسطس 2010)

*ميرسى لتعبك ياقمر 
*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (19 أغسطس 2010)

مارتينا فوفو قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه كلهم احلي من بعض


انت أحلى ميرسى لك


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (19 أغسطس 2010)

mikel coco قال:


> *ضحكوني قوي كلهم
> بس دي ضحكتني اكتر
> لانها غريبه جدااا
> شكرا ليكي مسيحيه​*


ميرسى لك ع مرورك الجميل


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (19 أغسطس 2010)

نونوس14 قال:


> *ههههههههههههه*
> *حلوووووووووووووين*
> *ميرسى ع الموضوع الحلو ده*


ميرسى لك نونوس انتى أجمل


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (19 أغسطس 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> *ميرسى لتعبك ياقمر
> *​


ميرسى لك انتى يا أحلى مرمر


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (19 أغسطس 2010)

ميرسى لك أحمد ع مرورك


----------



## النهيسى (20 أغسطس 2010)

رائع جدا جدا

هههههههههههه


شكراااا




​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (21 أغسطس 2010)

*ههههههههههههههه*
*حلوين*​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (22 أغسطس 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> رائع جدا جدا
> 
> هههههههههههه
> 
> ...



ميرسى لك ع كلامك الجميل​


----------



## مسيحية مصرية (22 أغسطس 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *ههههههههههههههه*
> *حلوين*​


ميرسى لك روكا ع مرورك الجميل


----------

